# Kerrville Texas 3-D Shoot Sunday



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

Kerrville Archery and Bowhunters Assn ( KABA) is hostign the first 3D Matc of 2010

Info WWW.KABATEXAS.org



11Am to 2 PM Cars by by 3 PM

Pat & Ginger Westphal are the Champion Class Cooks and they produce Mouth waterign food ont the Jenn air grill outdor grill..


30 Target 3 D Range with target by Rinehart, the ones you cn pull out with two fingers.

Prizes awarded in All Classes Senior classes

include these Classes

Senior 55 to 60

Super Senior 61 to 65

Master Senior 66- 70

Veteran Senior 71-+


All Youth shooters will win a big Bronze Medal for competing. 
ASA Rules.
Club Rules : No Pets, No guns, no broadheads, no booze & no drugs
3 to a group Min, 
Traditional shooters welcome.
Beer is allowed after you have completed shooting for the day.

Crossbow shooters welcome.





Range address
Camp Verde Outpost Ranch
275 Witt road, Center Point Texas 78010 3600
Info 1- 830 634 2878 or cell 1- 830 688 3369
RAIN OR SHINE Good weather called for
Posted for Chris Tucker Vice President and Tournement Official


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*No that not me shooting, just a KABA Club Member*

Here are more shots of the range


Without a doubt the Most Lovely and Scenic 3D archery range in Tejas!

KABA Membership with includes $30.00 ASA Annual Dues & fees are only $60.00 & $80.00 for family


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*KABA 3D Pix*

KABA is a great club to join, very friendly to new shooters and woman like me and kids!


TRACY


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Join us this Sunday in Center Point Texas 78010-3600*

We are one Hour from Bass Pro Shops @ 1604 & I 10 in San Antonio,
15 min from Kerrville, 45 min from Fredericksburg,
20 min from Bandera, 3 miles from Camp Verde General Store:darkbeer:


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*KABA Shoot this Sunday*

Here are some more Club pix


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Plese come to our Shoot!*

You texas guys and gals need to be here sunday


we always have a ton of fun


Tracy


----------

